# I also did this thing



## mickle (2 Jun 2021)

21 x 600 x 600 concrete pavers for an allotment shed. This and wallpapering I am never doing again as long as I live.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Jun 2021)

is it the camera angle or is it meant to be wonky


----------



## southcoast (2 Jun 2021)

Looks a bit 2001 to me?


----------



## dan_bo (2 Jun 2021)

If that's how you lay slabs it's no wonder you've given up on the papering.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Jun 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> is it the camera angle or is it meant to be wonky


Its 'cos his back will no longer go straight after laying the pavers.

admit it, who have you buried under it?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jun 2021)

Hmm. Don't call us. We'll call you.


----------



## derrick (2 Jun 2021)

mickle said:


> View attachment 591805
> 
> 
> 21 x 600 x 600 concrete pavers for an allotment shed. This and wallpapering I am never doing again as long as I live.


Stick to cleaning chains. 😂


----------



## OldShep (2 Jun 2021)

Didn’t take the mole long to find a way through those slabs.


----------



## Drago (2 Jun 2021)

Shouldn't there be some kind of shed there?


----------



## Electric_Andy (2 Jun 2021)

Looks ideal, hope you enjoy your shed


----------



## mickle (2 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Shouldn't there be some kind of shed there?


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Jun 2021)

Looking good (and not wonky)... is the extended base on the RH side for a water butt?


----------



## Drago (2 Jun 2021)

Jammy git. Hes got a man retreat on the allotment. Youll need a comfy chair, a small table, a radio, and a small wood burner to keep you warm and boil water for tea in the winter.


----------



## Teamfixed (2 Jun 2021)

If you can lift it so the base is not sat in/on water


----------



## mickle (2 Jun 2021)

Not my shed, not my allotment, unfortunately. I'm quite envious, it's a lovely spot.


----------



## mickle (15 Jun 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Looking good (and not wonky)... is the extended base on the RH side for a water butt?


----------



## mickle (17 Jun 2021)

I painted the thing.


----------

